# Happy Feet HDDVD Audio tracks...



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I was looking at the cover of Happy Feet HD DVD last night. I notice the DD+ track is labelled as 5.1EX, the TrueHD track is labelled as 5.1. 
My system currently does not have the ability to do EX processing on either of these formats.
I'm assuming that these mixes are the same, with DD+ being flagged for EX.
Has anyone done any comparisons between the two, can the surround back channel be extracted from the TrueHD mix as well or has it been redone as 5.1??

Hakka.


----------

